# Orphnaecus spec Philippines - ******



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

does anyone know anything about this species or home this breed of T..... this particular species intrests the wife for some bizarre reason..... I in return want to obtain this Tarantula to welcome her into the world of T's thus giving me a green light.......:2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Which one? I know of a few species of Orphnaecus that come from the Island of ****** in the Philippines.
That said, you can keep Orphnaecus spp. basicly the same as Haplopelma......deep substrate, feed and saturate once or twice a year.
They tend to be a little defencive just like haplopelmas but normally are quite smaller. Males tend to be legy and fluffy looking on the legs. 

There is also a nice arboreal species of Orphnaecus that is bluish in colour, but this is from Panay (the island just above ******) so I guess you do not mean this one (only ever seen this once for sale so don't know if this is being captive bred or not I guess yes somewhere?).


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> Which one? I know of a few species of Orphnaecus that come from the Island of ****** in the Philippines.
> That said, you can keep Orphnaecus spp. basicly the same as Haplopelma......deep substrate, feed and saturate once or twice a year.
> They tend to be a little defencive just like haplopelmas but normally are quite smaller. Males tend to be legy and fluffy looking on the legs.
> 
> There is also a nice arboreal species of Orphnaecus that is bluish in colour, but this is from Panay (the island just above ******) so I guess you do not mean this one (only ever seen this once for sale so don't know if this is being captive bred or not I guess yes somewhere?).


 
It's interesting you say which one as we were looking through this site I have linked and only know the name from the title.... 

Orphnaecus spec Philippines - ****** photo | tarantula care

I cant really give you much more info on this apart from this is the spider she would like to own!!!!!!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

ah the one that looks a little like S. dictromata but smaller and lacking much of the blackness on the legs. 
There is also another Orphnaecus sp. that looks like this from Cebu as well lol.
As I said, you can keep much the same as haplopelma. BTW the colours on these do tend to fade quite quick after a moult so end up looking brown most of the time.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> ah the one that looks a little like S. dictromata but smaller and lacking much of the blackness on the legs.
> There is also another Orphnaecus sp. that looks like this from Cebu as well lol.
> As I said, you can keep much the same as haplopelma. BTW the colours on these do tend to fade quite quick after a moult so end up looking brown most of the time.


 
ok reading what you have said about them staying brown most of the time has now steered her away, and also looking at this species  Selenocosmia dichromata we can see 2 distinct species within google, could youplease post me an accurate image of this species..... she's looking at black species or close to black


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

this is Selenocosmia dichromata 
Selenocosmia dichromata (Schmidt & Von Wirth, 1992), female, New Guinea - Rick West - Birdspiders.com
but if you are after something black I would choose
Lampropelma nigerrimum 
Lampropelma nigerrimum Simon 1892, female, Sangihe Island, Indonesia - Rick West - Birdspiders.com
Haplopelma minax 
Haplopelma minax (Thorell, 1897), female, Lampang, Thailand - Rick West - Birdspiders.com
or Grammostola pulchra 
Grammostola pulchra Mello-Leitao, 1921, female, Uruguay - Rick West - Birdspiders.com


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> this is Selenocosmia dichromata
> Selenocosmia dichromata (Schmidt & Von Wirth, 1992), female, New Guinea - Rick West - Birdspiders.com
> but if you are after something black I would choose
> Lampropelma nigerrimum
> ...


 
OMG OMG I wanna swear!!! what a spider ---------> Lampropelma nigerrimum

ok this looks aborial and nasty lol old world maybe ?? purley on looks alone not gone anywhere other than the image you posted to find info!!!!! I have personally fallen for this, now the next question here....... would this species work in a commune ???? or is it a case of 1 each


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

info can be found here:-
lampropelmanigerimmum - asianarboreals
btw these can be sexed by colour very young
brown=male
dark= female
I could see the difference in mine at about 1 inch leg span.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> info can be found here:-
> lampropelmanigerimmum - asianarboreals
> btw these can be sexed by colour very young
> brown=male
> ...


Thankyou for all your help here, this is for sure a real nice species of T..

That was a good read, this looks to be a harder species to source would you know of a name I can look into please? would be interested to see if anyone has had a commune ?? I read it was thought to have been extinct, but re-discovered in 2007, that was kinda scarey to read.. My feelings on that matter are, for a spider to be re-discovered must say that it's presence must be limited to that area alone and any sudden climate change or serious weather could infact make them extinct in the wild... how sad!!!! but the more I read the more I see species being wiped out simply for building!!! well thanks again for ya help and this will be the next species to get involved in I recon, thats if I can get some!!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Your loving the commune idea at the moment arent you lol

The S.dichromata is a stunning spider, gorgeous, but scary, though mine didnt show any hostility while i had it, aside from the escape attempt and running across my kitchen floor when putting her into her tank lol but they do have a reputation for it. Stunning though!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Your loving the commune idea at the moment arent you lol
> 
> The S.dichromata is a stunning spider, gorgeous, but scary, though mine didnt show any hostility while i had it, aside from the escape attempt and running across my kitchen floor when putting her into her tank lol but they do have a reputation for it. Stunning though!


 
where can I source this species Danny..... I dont know names so as I learn them I fall for them :flrt: but in this case the wife has fallen for this species, she was given Her first T today which is a 1 inch sling G. Pulchra, now looking into other black T's and Mr Poodle gave the name and here we are, so fairly important for me to gather as much info on this species and buy some fast as it will help my hobby more than normal :roll2:I mean it has taken me almost 3 years to get her even close to my rosea and never at feeding time, now she has visited the pulchra like 10 times since she re homed it today, wanting to feed it lol I wont let her for 3 days ahahaha she is'nt happy lol told her to read up on schultz book to get her up to speed on a few things


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol slowly slowly catchy monkey hey. Gonna make things much easier for you, show her a Cyriocosmus elegans to, not black but very cute! lol

I dunno where you can get one of these at the moment mate, you seen them on the german sites sometimes but usually they are wild caught, though i did see some slings on there the other day. World of fish and pets had one i think, but that was a while ago.

Be aware though, there not a nice or easy species to keep, very fast and supposedly have one of the strongest venomous of all the tarantula species.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

DannyB said:


> Lol slowly slowly catchy monkey hey. Gonna make things much easier for you, show her a Cyriocosmus elegans to, not black but very cute! lol
> 
> I dunno where you can get one of these at the moment mate, you seen them on the german sites sometimes but usually they are wild caught, though i did see some slings on there the other day. World of fish and pets had one i think, but that was a while ago.
> 
> *Be aware though, there not a nice or easy species to keep, very fast and supposedly have one of the strongest venomous of all the tarantula species*.


looks like it will be a difficult job to find them, but time will tell...

as far as the species or venom, thanks for the heads up I am aware of this...guessed they are like the S. calceatum and H. macs just by looking at it LoL


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just did a quick look and I've found you a source of Lampropelma nigerrimum sling or two , not used him myself but there you go . 

Michael Scheller


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Just did a quick look and I've found you a source of Lampropelma nigerrimum sling or two , not used him myself but there you go .
> 
> Michael Scheller


 
Mutley your a diamond thankyou fella


----------

